# 40k vehicle templates?



## ChickenMacNugget (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey folks,

Curious as to if there are any vehicle templates on the net with the outline of tanks/vehicles in 40k? I'm starting space marines and so am going to be proxying many of my models for a while due to time and budget constraints, and it'd be nice to have something I can cut out to represent a predator/vindicator etc for the time being.

Anyone know of any PDF's or charts that show the top down view of 40k vehicles? I know there are templates for making entire vehicles in 3D but I'm just looking for the footprint.

Thanks


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

A 3 by 5 index card is about the size of a rhino footprint for proxy purposes.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

try here:

http://www.4shared.com/folder/2PQOMQdP/Eli_Patoroch.html


----------



## ChickenMacNugget (Sep 11, 2011)

That's so perfect! Thank you so so much.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

someone has....delved heavily into this....(no, not me).


----------



## emmonno (Dec 28, 2011)

ARMORMAN said:


> someone has....delved heavily into this....(no, not me).


That's a pretty darn cheap army , though I'm sure it would take a lot of time to fold that many tanks and flyers


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

but for an army that big, it is really cot effective....BTW, did you notice the superheavy custom?


----------

